# Poljot Gagarin Commemorative Edt...



## jamesesq (Jan 8, 2007)

I am really interested in the Poljot Gagarin with the RED hands -

*** Commercial link removed as per forum Rules ****

I have never purchased a Poljot watch before and so I do not know much about their movements and build-quality, all I know is that I really love the design of this watch. I would appreciate advice on how much I can expect to pay and anything else you can think of that I might need to know...

Thanks very much!

J.


----------



## jamesesq (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry about the bad-link. Please see this one - Poljot


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Poljots are great value for money watches, mechanical chronos at this price point are few and far between....

The movements are based on older Swiss designs, the Poljot 3133 is a clone of the Valjoux 7734 (?) and while maybe not finished to the same standard they are quite robust and do a good job.....

As for prices, well a while ago Poljot got a bit 'robust' with their distributors to 'price fix' the prices to try to move the brand up the food chain a bit, they used to be sold between Â£100-150 but I think they are more than that now. Around Â£200 if I remember right....

Still, if you love the design and can afford it then go for it, there are a lot of Poljot fans here......


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I have one of those, except with the metal bracelet. I was turning the left crown and that rotates the hour markings. The bloody thing sudeenly went loose with the 12 hour marking around 4 o'clock.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Ventura said:


> I have one of those, except with the metal bracelet. I was turning the left crown and that rotates the hour markings. The bloody thing sudeenly went loose with the 12 hour marking around 4 o'clock.


Didn't they do something to fix this problem on the newer version?

The only thing that annoys me about this model is the 2.5/5/7.5 divisions.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Not sure mate. I'm a bit irritated by it as everything else works well, but the hour markings don't move at all. I think I prefer Vostoks, Swiss and Japanese watches as I never had any probs with them. Both my Poljots seem to have problems.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

jamesesq said:


> I am really interested in the Poljot Gagarin with the RED hands -


Check out the sales section  Page 4 at the bottom









Mike


----------

